# Silliness



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm down at the beach again with the dogs and today I decided to do something a little different. I took the dogs to the beach one at a time so I could spend some one on one time with them. I'm not sure the one staying home liked this idea, but I really enjoyed it. When I was walking with Cash, he did something I've never seen him do before. There was a couple and their dog walking towards us and the dog was running ahead of the couple and the man was kicking a ball while he was walking. As they got close to us, Cash dropped down on his stomach, kind of sitting back on his haunches ready to sprint forward - similar to a herding dog that is watching for something the herd. I don't know what he was doing - was he nervous that the dog was going to run at us or was he waiting for the guy to kick him the ball?? He did this three different times before they finally passed us and then he started walking normal again. 

He didn't do this any other time on the walk or when he saw other dogs so I'm assuming that he was trying to get the guy to play ball with him, but who knows, he's just a silly guy!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

When she was younger, Lyra used to do that a lot with other dogs as an invitation to play.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine all do it at times, and it just means playtime is on.
Cash will even do it with us, when he wants us to get down on the floor and play.


----------

